# Some advice needed please



## kromp (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, I shot my first trophy buck this year, a nice 8 point on state land. Brought it home to have it processed, and let the processor know I wanted the buck mounted, so they charged me 25.00 extra for that.
They work with a local taxidermist and told me they had sent my cape to him. 
Two weeks later, no call from the taxidermist. When I called him, he never got the cape.

Long story short, the processor put the wrong tag on my deer, and they cut off the horns and shipped the cape to ?

I have tried to work with the processor, (Storefront and local in Harrison Township) and they offered to give me my 25.00 back and a stick of salami. 

I countered that I want them to replace the cape that they neglected to properly care for and send out to the taxidermist. It is now long gone.

The taxidermist told me a replacement cape for my sized buck is about 180-200. I feel that the processor should buy the cape, and we could call it good.

The processor got verbally abusive on the phone, called me crazy, and hung up on me.

Has anyone ever had this situation? Do the costs and my request sound reasonable? Can anyone offer advice? Thanks in advance,

Kromp


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I think they owe you a cape for sure. They screwed up, not you. Who's the processor? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kromp (Jun 16, 2007)

I am not gonna put that out on the forums just yet. I want to give the owner a chance to make things right and fix thier mistake. 
I think the employee I was dealing with up to now was trying to make me "go away" and thats not gonna happen.
If this goes to court, I'll post the particulars...
Just trying to get some input from knowledgable members/taxidermists to see what they would do in the same situation.
I do know I will never be going back to that processor again. They have lost me as a customer.
Thanks for your response.
Kromp


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

There is no question the butcher is on the hook for a new cape that is as big or bigger than yours. 

If the Butcher is acting in tandem with the Taxidermist then they share in that burden.


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

Unless it was an absolute pig (body wise) of a deer I wouldn't think finding a replacement cape should be that big of a deal. Lots of 2.5 and 3.5 year old bucks getting killed that don't get mounted. I certainly wouldn't pay 180+. At worst you might have to wait a year- just put out the word and I'm sure someone could hook you up. BTW- this is exactly what happened to me this year only I lost my cape to the yotes... the generosity of a fellow hunter (whom I've never met), a taxidermist on here, and a one of the more frequent posters put it all together for me. Im sure they did it out of the goodness in their hearts but I would still like to buy them a cold beer the first chance I get.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kromp (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. The taxidermist had nothing to do with the mistake. The butcher just put the wrong tag on my deer, so instead of being prepped for a mount, they only saved the horns.

Here are a couple of pics of the buck... The taxidermist says he looks like he had a 20-22" neck. He showed me a catalog of capes from a company in Minnesota that has them tanned and ready to go.

[ame="http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g356/krompr/?action=view&current=2011buck3.jpg"]2011buck3.jpg picture by krompr - Photobucket[/ame]

[ame="http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g356/krompr/?action=view&current=2011buck2.jpg"]2011buck2.jpg picture by krompr - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Processer should definitely replace that cape!!! They should get those in pretty regularly. 

Looks to be about a 20" neck if I had to put a guess out there, which is a pretty common 2.5 yr old size!! Get in touch with me in two or three months. I may have an early season cape from last year still in the freezer that I was keeping as a spare but really may not need. I think I knocked $25 off the original owners bill so that's all I'd ask for!!! Keep in touch if you are still in need!!


----------



## kromp (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank You Chris, I will do that.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

his mistake= he owes you a cape!!! And all the capes i have seen sold localy un-tanned/green go for about 50-80 dollars. Being a processer, he should have no trouble getting a cape for free.


----------



## Crookedneck (Nov 22, 2010)

Send them a registered letter tell them you will follow it up with a small claims court appearance. Ask them for a replacement....I find it hard to believe that they can't replace it.


----------

